# Dosing pumps



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Anyone on here get into chemical dosing pumps? If so, do you prefer peristaltic or diaphragm? Any reliable models you have found?
I've used Grundfos Alldos pumps and like the new DDA series. Also used the Blue White peristaltic ones, and had good success with them. Depends on the media being pumped though.
Just looking for opinions, thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've had a good run of luck with some Cole-Palmer Diaphragm Pumps used for pumping flocculants and polymers for treating water...

Really with pumps you need to carefully match them to the application to obtain best results...

I'd encourage you to talk to the pump manufacturers support staff to match a pump to your application. You'll find them to be helpful even if they don't make a pump that meets your needs...


----------

